# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Controlador de Temperatura - Falemos do ATC 800

## Luis Reis

Adquiri hoje um atc 800, e dps de alguma luta com os fios (os do ATC e os do meu cerebro) la consegui montar o aparelho, mas nao sem quase ser electrocutado  :yb620:  claro que nao é culpa do aparelho, mas sim do bicho que o montou lol pq depois de tar a olhar prakilo com olhos de ver ate é bem simples  :yb665:  

Ele funciona na perfeiçao, testei-o e assim que nota a diferença de um grau liga as ventoinhas ou o termostato! 

Agora a minha duvida é: Neste momento tenho tres aparelhos a medirem-me a temperatura do aqua, o controlador, um termometro digital, e um termometro de mercurio. O digital e o de mercurio estão em concordancia, apresentam o mesmo valor, agora o controlador apresenta-me uma temperatura 2 graus abaixo dos termometros!! Por qual me hei-de guiar? 

Aproveito tambem para dizer que se alguem precisar de algum esclarecimento em relação à montagem do ATC, é so perguntar  :SbSourire2:  

Obg a todos, um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Luís

As explicações que dizes ter para ajudar no ATC 800 é para choques electricos ou para as ligações dos componentes?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  pareçe que isso teve complicado.
Em relação a teres uma leitura diferente de temperaturas nos diversos aparelhos que tens, e partindo do principio que todas s sondas estão no mesmo local pode ficar a dever-se á calibração dos proprios aparelhos, já no que respeita ao termometro que dizes ser de mercurio  :Admirado:  (o mercurio já não se usa no fabrico destes termometros) é mais dificil haver lugar para erro porque o principio de funcionamento é a dilatação do liquido que ele contém e o percurso do mesmo numa escala impressa no vidro. Coloca asonda do ATC junto dele e verifica se a diferença se mantém.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Reis

As sondas estao todas colocadas ao lado umas das outras !! lolol qt as explicaçoes, era mmo para ligar sem apanhar os tais choques  :SbSourire2:  hehehehe

Axei curioso so a temperatura do ATC ser diferente da dos outros dois!!

Ja agora sabes se existe algum modo de calibrar o valor da temp do mesmo?

Obg e um abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Acabei de montar o meu ATC 800 e a diferença em relação ao termometro de mercurio é de 1,5º ,acho que o Joaquim tem razão em relação ao mercurio.

E o esquema que esta na net como montar o ATC 800 é mesmo um bocado confuso porque também fiz disparar o quadro eléctrico da 1º vez depois pedi ajuda e deram-me um esquema mais simplificado e foi me muito mais facil. :SbOk:  




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Reis

Pois, eu esqueci-me dessa hipotese - pedir ajuda... mas acabei por ligar de outro modo sem ser o do esquema da net e daki do forum... nao me parecia muito bem ligar 2 ou 3 fios no mm "parafuso" lolol

Agora funciona bem, mas com essa diferença... So nao sei por qual me regular!! o que é que me aconselhas?  :Admirado:  

Cumps e um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

regula-te pelo de mrcurio...

o desfasamento ficas a conhecer...
exemplo se no de mercurio tem 27 e no atc tem 28
ja sabes que quando marcar 28 no atc tens 27 graus...

simples...o de mercurio é quase de certeza o valor mais correcto

----------


## Luis Reis

Entao ate aqui ta de acordo com o q tou a fazer  :SbSourire2:  

Obg :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Nunes

O funcionamento deste controlador ja foi discutido noutro tópico aqui neste forum. Procurem e vão ver as resposta ás vossas duvidas.

 Deixo-vos só uma experiência para fazerem antes de lerem o tópico;

  1)  Ver quanto marca o controlador com as luzes ligadas
  2)  Desligar todas as luzes
  3)  Ver quanto marca o controlador 
  3)  Ver em quanto graus diferem. 


  Será que dá igual ao de mercurio ???  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

LN

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Acabei de montar o meu ATC 800 e a diferença em relação ao termometro de mercurio é de 1,5º ,acho que o Joaquim tem razão em relação ao mercurio.


Oi Luis.

Retiro o que disse anteriormente ,porque hoje passado mais de 12h depois de ligar o meu ATC-800 noto que a realidade é outra.
No momento o ATC-800 da-me a mesma temperatura que o termometro de mercurio 26,9ºc (ATC) = 27ºc (Tm) ,porquê? Não sei. :Admirado:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

liguei o meu segunda os esquemas que vi na net.... ele liga... aparece 888 e fica por aí!!! não faz mais nada... será que esta avariado??? ou esta mal ligado!?!?!?

----------


## António Vitor

Se tiveres isso bem ligado ele depois dos 888 deveria começar a trabalhar...
simples...

888 faz sempre no inicio...

liga só a sonda de temperatura e a corrente ao atc.
e desliga o resto e vê se faz o mesmo...

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

fiz segundo este esquema

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

é soposto dar logo a temperatura???? sem ligar aos interruptores!?

----------


## António Vitor

desde que tenhas colocado a sonda da temperatura sim.

faz os 888 e depois dá a temperatura
aquilo nao sabe se tens ou nao os aparelhos ligado.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

já fiz dessa maneira e nada.... fica sempre com os 888 sempre... e não sai de lá.... deve tar marado, tenho de ir a loja ver se mo trocam....!

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

acabei de montar o meu atc finalmente o outro vinha avariado... mas a duvida é.... assim que ligam as hqi´s a temperatura baixa instantaneamente menos dois graus.... e quando desligo sobe instantaneamente os dois graus... já tentei ligar a outras tomadas da casa e nda esta na mesma.... será que tem remedio??? é que assim o controlador não me serve pra nada!

----------


## António Vitor

interferencias electromagneticas...

há umas fichas que se vendem no aki e noutros lados que removem algum do ruido elctromagnetico...Ou pode ser alguma corrente a passar para a água...não sei...

tens isso ligado á terra?
a água com ligação á terra?

Cnnsigo medir alguma tensão na água...mas com esta ligada á terra vai-se tudo...e as HQI podem ter algum efeito...criado pelo tal campo electromagnetico.

E não tenho esses problemas....  eu experimentaria ligar a água à terra primeiro, é sempre bom para segurança, se não resolver o problema então ok...comprarias as tais fichas...

podes meter um fio de cobre ligado á terra e a outra ponta na água...onde tens a sonda de temperatura.
só para experimentar por 5 segundos não colocaria o cobre a niveis toxicos...se funcionasse já saberias o que fazer...

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

não meu lembrei dessas fichas...., eu liguei a agua a terra... e não deu.... sabes mais ou menos o preço das fichas!?

----------


## António Vitor

pode até não dar, não faço ideia, mas parece ser mesmo interferencia electromagnetica, se a terra não dá...

vi umas a 20 euros...sensivelmente...não sei se têm qualidade no aki tem outras mais caras...40-50 euros.
não sei sinceramente...

compra a mais barata e se não der vais lá trocar...
 :Big Grin: 

outra ideia podes pensar em antenas interiores de TV, uma mudança de local da sonda e ou ATC podem resultar...ás vezes só 10 cms podem fazer efeito

nunca se sabe...

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

o meu faz isso mas somente 0.5º mas com as T5. Com as hqi´s não tem diferença.
As T5 tem balastro eletronico e as Hqi convensional.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

comprei o tal estabilizador...... agora só difere umas decimas.... mas lá esta.... nos outros termometros marca 27,5 e no atc 26,5... será que devo ajustar??? ou ele acerta-se sózinho???

----------


## José J Correia

eu no meu tambem tenho alguma diferença de temperatura para os de mercurio +/- 0.5 .

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda bem que tens isso agora estabilizado, eu por acaso não tenho problemas, e tenho t5 e hqi...uma questão de sorte com os balastros...talvez...

Em relação a corrigir a temperatura, não é necessário, e depois não dá...
talvez mudando alguma resistência no seu interior...
 :Wink: 

não vale a pena... os únicos termómetros infaliveis se forem bem calibrados são os de mercurio...tudo o resto é falivel, por isso basta que tenhas isso a boa temperatura no mercurio...

exemplo queres 26ºc reais, aquilo marca 25...mas está a 26 reais metes a temperatura que queres a 27...
simples....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom, grandes aventuras!!!  :Big Grin: .

o meu está a caminho, vamos ver o que dá...

Se tiver interferências, o que compraram voçes para as eliminar mesmo?

Uma pergunta, se faltar a energia ele mantém as defenições?
abraço,

JA

----------


## Alexandre Dax

numca me faltou a electricidade muito tempo... mas posso dizer por experiência própria que eu desliguei o quadro por uns minutos para fazer umas obras lá em casa e quando voltei a ligar a electricidade estava tudo como antes.
 :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Fixe, aguardemos pela chegada!!!  :Big Grin: 

thanks

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu comprei no office center umas tomadas que elimina as frequencias.... até agora a variação é de 2 a 3 decimas

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boa tarde...
será que me podem dizer onde comprar esse atc 800 mais baratinho


um abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Já chegou e está a funcionar bem.

Aproveitei agora para fazer finalmente o painekl electrico com tudo!  :Big Grin: 

Desta vez acabo com as malditas extensões  :SbRequin2:  

abc

----------

